# September 2009 - Photo Contest Winners



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you. They are great pictures.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great choices.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Love them both!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, we did it again! Beautiful pictures!! I can't wait for the calander!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pictures!

When do the calendars come out?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Huge congrats to both winners - much deserved!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Both of these deserved to win.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go! Can't wait to see the whole calender.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations! They are both lovely Calendar shots!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom says " Wooooohoooooo !! " thanks for voting for him, I did think Hooch would have won it, with that brilliant pic he got, but there was some really great pics there.

Congratulations to you too Ann with yor stunning photograph of Hudson & Asha


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Three cheers and Congratulations Dave and Tom !!! 

Can't believe I won, September very happy! Asha and Hudson will be very happy that all their posing has paid off!!

Thanks to all who votes for them.


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Great job guys!!!!! Beautiful pics!!! The calendars will just be so sweet!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats they are both great pictures and will look terrific on the calendar! 

Everyone did a great job, such beautiful Goldens we have here !!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic choices and so deserved. Congratulations. Now where do I get that calender??!!!


----------

